# 125 piranha tank



## geisterwald

Can you keep them in a planted tank, or will they destroy them?


----------



## Shan4404

geisterwald said:


> Can you keep them in a planted tank, or will they destroy them?




They wouldn't eat anything but he second they swam through something it would get pulled out. They're surprisingly easily spooked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geisterwald

If you wanted plants with them, you could keep them with stuff that isn't rooted... Java fern, anubias, moss glued to rocks and/or wood! Or floaters. They're beautiful fish though, and I bet really interesting!


----------



## Shan4404

geisterwald said:


> If you wanted plants with them, you could keep them with stuff that isn't rooted... Java fern, anubias, moss glued to rocks and/or wood! Or floaters. They're beautiful fish though, and I bet really interesting!




I thought about it but I'm learning quickly that just turning a 55 into a planted has been a lot of work I couldn't imagaine tripling that haha once they're in the 220 it'll just be gravel and wood for them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geisterwald

Shan4404 said:


> I thought about it but I'm learning quickly that just turning a 55 into a planted has been a lot of work I couldn't imagaine tripling that haha once they're in the 220 it'll just be gravel and wood for them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you like the look, floaters are really easy and great at eating nitrates! Just plop a handful in there and before you know it, they'll have covered the surface... that's my experience anyways. They don't need much light at all either... if you already have a light on your tank, they'll probably be fine with that (same with java fern and anubias).


----------



## vig

For some reason I was imagining that those branches where human bones :grin2:


----------



## Freemananana

I will send you some easy floaters if you want! They do eat nitrates, multiply fast, and are super easy to maintain. I'd also suggest some shorter plants like crypts or something if you are interested in keeping plants. They won't deroot something smaller. A sword may come up if it hasn't expanded into a massive root system. 

Neat fish though, you don't see them often!


----------



## [email protected]

Back In the 80s I kept a 180 with about 15 of them, The larger the school the less skittish they are . also on one or more occasions when I skipped the regular feedings they ate one of there own


----------



## sohankpatel

[email protected] said:


> Back In the 80s I kept a 180 with about 15 of them, The larger the school the less skittish they are . also on one or more occasions when I skipped the regular feedings they ate one of there own


That must have been surprising to wake up to! Imagine getting home, and boom, one of your fish became food!


----------



## shhh

I didn't realize piranhas were such pretty fish. They look like they've been covered in glitter. Nice tank.


----------



## travis424

Nice fish. Where do you live? Not legal here in CT to buy or own them. I had a friend who used to have them in his 300g. Had to smuggle them into the state lol. He had them for years until his ex girlfriend called DCF on him not wanting her kids around them. She had no issues when she still lived with him. Needless to say it was either the piranhas or his kids. They were fun to watch. Especially during feeding.


----------



## Shan4404

travis424 said:


> Nice fish. Where do you live? Not legal here in CT to buy or own them. I had a friend who used to have them in his 300g. Had to smuggle them into the state lol. He had them for years until his ex girlfriend called DCF on him not wanting her kids around them. She had no issues when she still lived with him. Needless to say it was either the piranhas or his kids. They were fun to watch. Especially during feeding.




I live in Kansas City MO and that sounds super crazy! My kids love them. They're certainly interesting fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shan4404

shhh said:


> I didn't realize piranhas were such pretty fish. They look like they've been covered in glitter. Nice tank.




They look real nice when their bellies are red and thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shan4404

Here's the latest changes. Decided to take all rocks out and have only wood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travis424

Shan4404 said:


> I live in Kansas City MO and that sounds super crazy! My kids love them. They're certainly interesting fish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was pretty crazy. Nothing worse then a DCF worker and two police officers knocking on your door asking to see your fish tank.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shan4404

Took all the wood out and cleaned it and reorganized! They aren't impressed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas

idk anything about piranhas so if you put your hand in there will they bite you o-o


----------



## Shan4404

BettaBettas said:


> idk anything about piranhas so if you put your hand in there will they bite you o-o




Yeah they'll take a finger off easily. They're actually pretty cool and timid when I put my hand in there they usually go to the other end and mind their own business so it's not like the second you dip in they're after you. They won't mess with you unless you have them cornered but I'm not gonna take that chance lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

